# off topic



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

this doesnt matter but dam 200.00 for wheel bearings. thats ridiculous. i wish i was driving my alty not the maxima.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Can you say salvage yard...Show me an Altima that can take a Maxima.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

ummm, $200 is cheap. that's parts only for most cars, let alone labor.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

welp price went up the wheel hubs are bad. so now its a lil under 500. and no it aint salvage yard its dealer. and savage auto supply pressing them. and there are quite a few altys that can take maximas.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

modded this vs stock that doesn't count. leave your alty vs. maxima crap in the off-topic forums.


and your price is still insane on those.
wheel bearing is about $40 from the dealer.
wheel hub is $135 or so last time I bought them. (1 yr ago)
labor is about 1 hour, so add another $100.

that's $270 for parts and labor for a side.
if they try to charge you more than an hour labor for it, they're screwing you dry. I can do them in my garage in about 40 minutes per side.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

well 500 is for both sides i got my wheel hubs from nissna and my wheel bearings and seals from savage and the bearing were over 50 each. and the hubs were like 119 each.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Than that's perfectly fair for payment.. you need to mention whether it's one or both sides when you start on your rants like this..


----------

